# Swift Sundance 590 RS 2006 Omnistep Problem



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have already put a post on the electrical forum re this problem, but thought may be another Swift owner may be able to shed some light on this.Omnistep will only come out when on electric hook up. When on leisure battery of which there are 2 new ones it will not work at all. So the problem is when we are away with the motocaravanners club and on no hook up the step will not work at all. My hubby has checked the batteries and they are fine. He is underneathe it now as we speak, and nothing is apparently amiss. Just wondered if anyone else has had this problem, or if anyone can suggest a solution please.Cannot really use the van until this is solved.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

*Could the step run off the vehicle battery*

Hi

Have you considered that its some how wired to/through the ignition, when you start the van the step retracts!!

Could it run off the vehicle battery?

See if in the Manuel you have or can download from swift a wiring diagram.

Might help.

All the best Wilt.

Buy a free standing step, it will get you going at least!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Swift step works on battery when the engine is not running but retracts as soon as the engine is started (due to the relay on top of the engine with the split charger).

It is odd that your step will only work on EHU since it is a 12v step mechanism and therefore can only work when the 12v system is live.

(How old is your van?) Just spotted the 2006 headline! Did you buy it from new or s/h recently? Can you go back to the dealer?

It seems to me that you need some specific advice from Swift who are generally very helpful with such problems, unless there are any trade members or service agents who can advise you on this.

Dave


----------



## Collessie (Apr 6, 2010)

Had a similar problem which turned out to be fuse in plastic fuse box on top of engine.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,
When you are not hooked up to 240v does the rest of the van work correctly with exception to obviously the 240v components.

Ian

workshop?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This problem has been solved, so I'll close the thread now to avoid further confusion.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-915633.html#915633

Frenchfancy - please don't post the same question on several different forums. I causes a lot of confusion and isn't fair on those who try to help, not realising that you have advised on yet another thread that the problem is solved.

Thanks 

Zeb


----------

